# Finished off a frame bag and a couple fork bags



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Some photos and links, hopefully to inspire other DIY-ers. This stuff is simple and functional. Will have to keep the weight in the fork bags light, things like clothes or dehydrated food.

http://bikepacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=5307

http://www.bikepacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=5140.0


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice work and nice ride! Looks like they will Hold a substantial amount of gear.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Nice*

Good work.:thumbsup: They look pretty legit. How did you stiffen the fork bags so they do not flop?


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I bought 2 Coleman water coolers from Goodwill ($3 each) and cut them down into scoop-shaped inserts that slide into the bags. The plastic inserts form the bottom and curved backs of the bags where they meet the fork. 

Used 5mm bolts, flat washers and rubber washers to attach the bags/inserts to the fork, which is a Fargo V2. Seam sealed the bags and used rubber washers on both sides of the bag where the bolts penetrate.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

First test run with the bags -- a winding mountain pass road (too bad it was paved). So far so good....


----------

